# Unbelievably obese woman got into my car today. Starts talking about ubereats right away.



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Couldnt help but laugh. When she asked me what was so funny I said nothing.

Then I proceeded to hold onto my sides and howl in laughter, begging God to make it stop because I could barely breathe.

She was a monstrous, massive specimen. I shouldnt laugh at fat people but the fact she was deepthroating ubereats right as she got in without any mention of it tickled me unbelievable.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

She got into your car with food or was it in a sack she had tied around her face similar to a feed bag?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Some people love to eat


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Some people love to eat


Definitely more than some.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've hauled my share of Fatty McFat Fats in my time.

One land monster I picked up at 11:45 PM, and while I'm taking her to her destination, which was a cajun seafood greasy spoon restaurant, she's calling them on the phone to make sure they kept the grill fired up, because she was coming in hot and hungry! She went on and on how her bad her night would be if she didn't get something to eat. 

At midnight.

She had to be at least 350 pounds.

Ugh.

That's why our health insurance premiums are so dad gum high.

The funny part is she actually tried to run from my car to the front door of the restaurant, with a "Don't leave me!" look of sweaty desperation.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dont listen to these mean comments fat people....you can do anything you put your mind too.....here some role models for you...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Dont listen to these mean comments fat people....you can do anything you put your mind too.....here some role models for you...
> View attachment 260765


ROFLMAO


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Be careful in the vicinity of giant polyester land tuna.... if they school up you can get hurt.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"

All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections. 

I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.


Of course they have all those perfect attributes... and then some! Why else would they hide behind usernames with fake/no profile photos, and hurl hate and insults?!


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


How about being just being of average height and normal body composition? Obesity is becoming the norm in America so the minorities are now becoming those who fall within the ideal height and weight ratio set by the WHO.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/everything-you-know-about-obesity-is-wrong/

interesting story about how people have bought a potential false narrative on obesity...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


Obese is a nice way of saying Ugly.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

There's a difference between being a few extra pounds overweight and being extremely obese. Obesity has surpassed alcohol as the #2 preventable cause of death and is expected to overtake tobacco at the top spot in the next few years. It's on par with drug addiction and alcohol abuse


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


Triggered


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Couldnt help but laugh. When she asked me what was so funny I said nothing.
> 
> Then I proceeded to hold onto my sides and howl in laughter, begging God to make it stop because I could barely breathe.
> 
> She was a monstrous, massive specimen. I shouldnt laugh at fat people but the fact she was deepthroating ubereats right as she got in without any mention of it tickled me unbelievable.


So did you hit that?


----------



## Uberguy_Toronto (Sep 20, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


I've always noticed this about Americans. It's one thing to acknowledge someone with a weight problem and even frown upon it. But calling them Land Monsters and Whales etc., what are you all 9 years old?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> Triggered


Yup. Totally triggered.

My comment wasn't based on anything but a trigger. Nothing to do with the various drivers calling people names that my 12-year-old niece grew out of four years ago. Nothing to do with the amazing amount of hypocrisy oozing from this thread.

Just triggers.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Julescase said:


> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs.


Of course. Have you ever seen an Uber driver who was not?


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Yup. Totally triggered.
> 
> My comment wasn't based on anything but a trigger. Nothing to do with the various drivers calling people names that my 12-year-old niece grew out of four years ago. Nothing to do with the amazing amount of hypocrisy oozing from this thread.
> 
> Just triggers.


Triggered again.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Keep in mind that behind that smiling face is a VERY sad and troubled soul, not to mention an extremely unhealthy individual. 
Life is a constant struggle -- depression is a constant companion. 
Laughing and ridiculing her is not your place when she is paying you for a trip or any other time for that matter.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

There's definitely a difference between ridiculing someone because they don't meet ridiculous standards of *beauty, *and someone who is morbidly obese and trying to cram themselves into an Uber X Prius or an economy airline seat. This is not a matter of 'body shaming', it's a matter of respect for others.

I have met MULTIPLE U/L drivers who have had something broken in their personal cars, because a *morbidly obese *person thought they could cram themselves into a small car for a discounted fare. In every case, both parties were too embarrassed to acknowledge the damage-the Driver didn't want to appear discriminatory and get DA, and the pax didn't want to admit their excess weight actually broke a car. The pax even became combative in many cases.

It's all about respect,IMHO.

I'm sorry that happened to your niece, Jules. That's totally different from the situations of which I'm speaking.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> There's definitely a difference between ridiculing someone because they don't meet ridiculous standards of *beauty, *and someone who is morbidly obese and trying to cram themselves into an Uber X Prius or an economy airline seat. This is not a matter of 'body shaming', it's a matter of respect for others.
> 
> I have met MULTIPLE U/L drivers who have had something broken in their personal cars, because a *morbidly obese *person thought they could cram themselves into a small car for a discounted fare. In every case, both parties were too embarrassed to acknowledge the damage-the Driver didn't want to appear discriminatory and get DA, and the pax didn't want to admit their excess weight actually broke a car. The pax even became combative in many cases.
> 
> ...


--------

LOL !!! Nothing happened to Jules niece. She was making a statement regarding immature comments made on this forum.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rideshareMN said:


> https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/everything-you-know-about-obesity-is-wrong/
> 
> interesting story about how people have bought a potential false narrative on obesity...


The majority of those stories focus on diet. Some to the case in which only 500 calories a day are consumed. Caloric intake is not the problem. Lack of movement is.

I recall watching a documentary on Micheal Phelps in which he would consume over 12,000 calories a day during training. Pictured was a typical day's worth of food that Phelps would eat.

Typical breakfast for Phelps during training.

- three fried egg sandwiches with cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, fried onions, and mayo
- one five-egg omelets
- a bowl of grits
- three slices of French toast with powdered sugar
- three chocolate chip pancakes
- two cups of coffee

If America would take only one tenth of the time that they spend watching TV and fiddle f*cking around on social media exercising to get their heart rate up to 160 then obesity in this country would be as common as the rotary phone.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Couldnt help but laugh. When she asked me what was so funny I said nothing.
> 
> Then I proceeded to hold onto my sides and howl in laughter, begging God to make it stop because I could barely breathe.
> 
> She was a monstrous, massive specimen. I shouldnt laugh at fat people but the fact she was deepthroating ubereats right as she got in without any mention of it tickled me unbelievable.


These people are gas guzzlers, objectively speaking. I'm for a penny per pound added to each fare.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I'm for a penny per pound added to each fare.


It cost the airline industry an extra 3 pennies per pound.

*Overweight passengers cost the airlines fuel*
10/3/2012 - By Budget Travel

Airlines are flying 17.6 billion pounds of extra weight around. That means an extra 176.4 million gallons of fuel, costing $538 million (at an industry average price of $3.05 a gallon)


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It cost the airline industry an extra 3 pennies per pound.
> 
> *Overweight passengers cost the airlines fuel*
> 10/3/2012 - By Budget Travel
> ...


Not to mention the elbow room and "do you want your snack?"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> So did you hit that?


You know darned well he did. LOL

If he didn't, he should have. Everyone involved would have been happy with the outcome. Well, unless she shot him down. Then only one of the two would have been.

C


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rideshareMN said:


> https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/everything-you-know-about-obesity-is-wrong/
> 
> interesting story about how people have bought a potential false narrative on obesity...


Below is paragraph from the link in which I stopped reading after that. The answer is right there. What happened in society about 40 years ago that "Americans started getting much larger"? *CABLE & SYNDICATED TELEVISION.*

About 40 years ago, Americans started getting much larger. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, nearly 80 percent of adultsand about one-third of children now meet the clinical definition of overweight or obese. More Americans live with "extreme obesity" than with breast cancer, Parkinson's, Alzheimer's and HIV put together.

I bet if we spent only 20% of our TV and social media time exercising then we would not be a fat a** country.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


I'm with you, Julescase.

In the 1.5 year I spent driving, and with all the trips to GLH to fix stuff, and with all the renewing if my rental agreement in the Enterprise office, I've gotta say, I never once saw an Uber driver that I got whiplash over. I'm not claiming anyone got whiplash over me, either, but DAMN! The way some of you go on, we should believe you're driving only until all those modelling and acting agencies are finished brawling over who gets to sign you!


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

My regards to Jules niece.

Thats it. From now on when someone orders my Obb X and outweighs my car my cancellation reason will be the preprogrammed reason of "Too Much Luggage". Take it anyway you want pax.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm with you, Julescase.
> 
> In the 1.5 year I spent driving, and with all the trips to GLH to fix stuff, and with all the renewing if my rental agreement in the Enterprise office, I've gotta say, I never once saw an Uber driver that I got whiplash over. I'm not claiming anyone got whiplash over me, either, but DAMN! The way some of you go on, we should believe you're driving only until all those modelling and acting agencies are finished brawling over who gets to sign you!


What do you mean? I've got Armani on the other line and we're discussing a few more head shots for my portfolio. What do you think so far?









Not too bad for a driver.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> That's why our health insurance premiums are so dad gum high.


Actually it's a number of things but not because of the obese solely. There's corruption in drug sales. And even though it's been cut down, u can still host lunches to present the drugs. Free samples. All costs on top of r&d. But mainly because if you're holding the epi pen and want to jack up the price for more $$, why not?

Do it until you get called out for it right?



Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


I love mean girls, the movie you're referencing but there was no fat girls and definitely no obese.

Just because you're obese doesn't mean you can't be a mean girl. When I was in middle school there was this girl that was so big, her overall had to have safety pins to close the gap...she must have been near 300 pounds but _she_ was the mean girl. Never said a peep to her but she would kick me under the tables. She would try to make fun of me and my clothes (the irony) and essentially she was picking on me because I was smaller.

One day I had enough and as she was clapping the eraser on me (chalk dust); I picked up the erasers and clapped back.

But going back to the point, is calling someone out on their obese state really that bad? Any different than calling out a crackhead on their bad habit? It's one thing if you're big. It's another if you have an addiction that is affecting your health.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> There's definitely a difference between ridiculing someone because they don't meet ridiculous standards of *beauty, *and someone who is morbidly obese and trying to cram themselves into an Uber X Prius or an economy airline seat. This is not a matter of 'body shaming', it's a matter of respect for others.
> 
> I have met MULTIPLE U/L drivers who have had something broken in their personal cars, because a *morbidly obese *person thought they could cram themselves into a small car for a discounted fare. In every case, both parties were too embarrassed to acknowledge the damage-the Driver didn't want to appear discriminatory and get DA, and the pax didn't want to admit their excess weight actually broke a car. The pax even became combative in many cases.
> 
> ...


One thing to do when loading & unloading a hippo is get round there and support the door (they always use the front seat) as they flounder away, save the hinges.



Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"


And your point is?


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Julescase said:


> . I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


You may not have seen it as such but they do make you take an aweful lot of selfies


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> There's definitely a difference between ridiculing someone because they don't meet ridiculous standards of *beauty, *and someone who is morbidly obese and trying to cram themselves into an Uber X Prius or an economy airline seat. This is not a matter of 'body shaming', it's a matter of respect for others.
> 
> I have met MULTIPLE U/L drivers who have had something broken in their personal cars, because a *morbidly obese *person thought they could cram themselves into a small car for a discounted fare. In every case, both parties were too embarrassed to acknowledge the damage-the Driver didn't want to appear discriminatory and get DA, and the pax didn't want to admit their excess weight actually broke a car. The pax even became combative in many cases.
> 
> ...


Wait - what happened to my niece? I'm out of the loop. The only thing I said about my niece is that she's more mature than some of the people on this thread, yet she won't hit adulthood officially for about 6 years.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Couldnt help but laugh. When she asked me what was so funny I said nothing.
> 
> Then I proceeded to hold onto my sides and howl in laughter, begging God to make it stop because I could barely breathe.
> 
> She was a monstrous, massive specimen. I shouldnt laugh at fat people but the fact she was deepthroating ubereats right as she got in without any mention of it tickled me unbelievable.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually it's a number of things but not because of the obese solely. There's corruption in drug sales. And even though it's been cut down, u can still host lunches to present the drugs. Free samples. All costs on top of r&d. But mainly because if you're holding the epi pen and want to jack up the price for more $$, why not?
> 
> Do it until you get called out for it right?
> 
> ...


In general, we as a polite and respectful society should be leaning towards minding our own business and not calling ANYONE out on ANYTHING they're doing to a certain degree (unless they're committing illegal acts against children or animals - those people forfeit those rights IMO.)

We certainly don't need to call others out on their bad habits; if _that_ was a thing, I'd be in every cigarette smoker's face telling them to keep their stank cancer breath to themselves, to keep their atrocious nasty smoke in their own space, and to hide their repulsive, yellow corn niblet teeth so i don't have to see them.

But as a civilized human in a semi-civilized society, that's [rightly] frowned upon. People can do what they want to themselves: if they want to inhale poison and smell like death, let them pay $14 per pack to do those things. Unfortunately it's not anyone's place to tell them they're ridiculously stupid.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Wait - what happened to my niece? I'm out of the loop. The only thing I said about my niece is that she's more mature than some of the people on this thread, yet she won't hit adulthood officially for about 6 years.....


And your point is?



Julescase said:


> In general, we as a polite and respectful society should be leaning towards minding our own business and not calling ANYONE out on ANYTHING they're doing to a certain degree (unless they're committing illegal acts against children or animals - those people forfeit those rights IMO.)
> 
> We certainly don't need to call others out on their bad habits; if _that_ was a thing, I'd be in every cigarette smoker's face telling them to keep their stank cancer breath to themselves, to keep their atrocious nasty smoke in their own space, and to hide their repulsive, yellow corn niblet teeth so i don't have to see them.
> 
> But as a civilized human in a semi-civilized society, that's [rightly] frowned upon. People can do what they want to themselves: if they want to inhale poison and smell like death, let them pay $14 per pack to do those things. Unfortunately it's not anyone's place to tell them they're ridiculously stupid.


She can be a hippo but don't expect to crush my seats with her blimpie ass.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DollarFree said:


> And your point is?
> 
> She can be a hippo but don't expect to crush my seats with her blimpie ass.


My point is, I was asking what happened to my niece. Because I don't know.

And the point of _your_ comment is (besides being absurdity immature)?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm not claiming anyone got whiplash over me, either, but DAMN! The way some of you go on, we should believe you're driving only until all those modelling and acting agencies are finished brawling over who gets to sign you!


Yeah, no kidding! Jeez.

Actually, I did work as an extra a couple of times in Los Angeles before I got transferred to Houston. And I had to turn down a job when I moved.

It was close to minimum wage, but it was fun. Kind of like driving in that regard, now that I think of it.

Christine


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm with you, Julescase.
> 
> In the 1.5 year I spent driving, and with all the trips to GLH to fix stuff, and with all the renewing if my rental agreement in the Enterprise office, I've gotta say, I never once saw an Uber driver that I got whiplash over. I'm not claiming anyone got whiplash over me, either, but DAMN! The way some of you go on, we should believe you're driving only until all those modelling and acting agencies are finished brawling over who gets to sign you!


Lololol EXACTLY!

What I would give to know what these guys look like. For some reason I have a feeling most are not causing whiplash, SuzeCB !!


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> And the point of _your_ comment is (besides being absurdity immature)?


Funny echo in here.
And it's "absurdly immature". Your welcome.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Julescase said:


> In general, we as a polite and respectful society should be leaning towards minding our own business and not calling ANYONE out on ANYTHING they're doing to a certain degree (unless they're committing illegal acts against children or animals - those people forfeit those rights IMO.)
> 
> We certainly don't need to call others out on their bad habits; if _that_ was a thing, I'd be in every cigarette smoker's face telling them to keep their stank cancer breath to themselves, to keep their atrocious nasty smoke in their own space, and to hide their repulsive, yellow corn niblet teeth so i don't have to see them.
> 
> But as a civilized human in a semi-civilized society, that's [rightly] frowned upon. People can do what they want to themselves: if they want to inhale poison and smell like death, let them pay $14 per pack to do those things. Unfortunately it's not anyone's place to tell them they're ridiculously stupid.


And someone pointing out someone's bad manners of stating the obvious with the obese?



DollarFree said:


> Funny echo in here.
> And it's "absurdly immature". Your welcome.


You're. 
For the irony.
Or funny echo?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


agree with your post


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


Here is my most recent picture I posted on the app.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DollarFree said:


> Funny echo in here.
> And it's "absurdly immature". Your welcome.


I think you meant to say "you're" welcome (not "your welcome") in that brilliant comment of yours.

Nice try though!


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I think you meant to say "you're" welcome (not "your welcome") in that brilliant comment of yours.
> 
> Nice try though!


And she walked right into it. Brilliant!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

This is the perfect place for me to say that you're cute...



SuzeCB said:


> I'm with you, Julescase.
> 
> In the 1.5 year I spent driving, and with all the trips to GLH to fix stuff, and with all the renewing if my rental agreement in the Enterprise office, I've gotta say, I never once saw an Uber driver that I got whiplash over. I'm not claiming anyone got whiplash over me, either, but DAMN! The way some of you go on, we should believe you're driving only until all those modelling and acting agencies are finished brawling over who gets to sign you!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

x100 said:


> This is the perfect place for me to say that you're cute...


Thank you.


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


We will refer all the 350 pounders and above to you so they can wear out your seats, springs and suspension and leave food stains on your interior. Yup, you sound like you've been triggered. No one here is talking about requiring physical perfection except you, the post is about extremely obese people who are sadly in a state of self destruction but can do damage to seats and interiors. and I speak from personal experience.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RychusRkr said:


> We will refer all the 350 pounders and above to you


Oh no. Send them my way, please. I'll be happy to drive for all of them.

Besides that, I've at times described myself as a "chubby chaser." So yeah.

Christine


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I think people should look at obesity as a health issue instead of anything cosmetically lol. People are eating themselves to death. There are very few places to grab something to eat that is healthy on the go, you really have to work at it not to be obese in US. It’s downright disgusting in every way.

When I visited England I saw one obese person total, granted I was in small towns and it was 10years ago so things may of changed.

Also saw 90year olds waiting at bus stops on there own. Good luck finding that here.

Not to go on about health advice but I walk 2miles to the gym every day which has a nice incline, I do not run, I hate running. I feel amazing to get out of the house and destress, once I a, at the gym I do one set of a muscle group and leave, the trainers are always baffled I am in and out and look like most of the dudes in there 24/7. It just comes down to making a slight effort each day which feels amazing instead of over doing it. And I don’t eat the best right now but still make it a point not to eat crap every day. Werd


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/foodnews/mcdonalds-reveals-new-breakfast-sandwich/ar-BBOPhu6


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> I've hauled my share of Fatty McFat Fats in my time.
> 
> One land monster I picked up at 11:45 PM, and while I'm taking her to her destination, which was a cajun seafood greasy spoon restaurant, she's calling them on the phone to make sure they kept the grill fired up, because she was coming in hot and hungry! She went on and on how her bad her night would be if she didn't get something to eat.
> 
> ...


You know...

This story is so full of shit, how the **** would anyone believe it?

Get a life dude...


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> You know...
> 
> This story is so full of shit, how the @@@@ would anyone believe it?
> 
> Get a life dude...


Sounds like you belong to that land monster club. Don't be butt-hurt because you're Jabba-fat. It's your fault, not ours.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> Sounds like you belong to that land monster club. Don't be butt-hurt because you're Jabba-fat. It's your fault, not ours.


Why is this thread not locked? The things you mods edit/delete and then decide to just let go, baffle me...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


Come on you know these dudes aren't male models LOL I mean, the worst one has a cartoon for a profile shot. His real face probably has more craters than the moon


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Shouldn’t Uber be charging based on their weight ? Or is that Uber eats model ?


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

My full-time job (counselor for
disabled adults) requires staff to have their own cars in which we are expected to transport clients if no company car is available. However, we are allowed to refuse to use our personal cars to transport if a client has certain characteristics or behaviors which might cause damage to the car or create unsafe driving conditions, one of which is such extreme obesity as to cause undue stress on the vehicle. The company cars include regular cars and wheelchair vans, all of which are more messed up inside from clients than I have ever seen in any rideshare vehicle.

My point is that refusing to transport a severely obese person (like over 300lbs) is not a violation of ADA. If Uber/Lyft will not pay for the damage to your car seats, suspension, the corner of your door that scrapes the ground from the tilting, or other weight-caused damage, then they have no right to insist drivers take such obese people based on ADA.

(I do regularly use my car to transport just short distances, a client who weighs around 240. She used to weigh more and I avoided transporting her in my car as much as possible before she lost weight. I would not do any long drives with someone over 300lbs).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Jesus you people are frigging real life "Mean Girls"
> 
> All of you better be perfectly clear-skinned, flawless, tall, thin, low body fat, symmetrically-facial featured model-esque specimens with thick and shiny head hair, zero body hair, perfect Barbie or Ken measurements and 145+ IQs. Obviously you have long legs and swan necks and long eyelashes (if you're a girl) and ideal bodies with perfect muscles and solid abs (if you're a guy) and have no scars, zits, or imperfections.
> 
> I had no idea rideshare drivers were supposed to be such stunners. I didn't see the headshot request when I filled out my Uber application.


I'm big boned and don't care about pax weight except for when I either have one who can't fit into the seat belt and nearly rips the roof off when they pull the handle for leverage or when I pick up 3 pax whose combined total weight is over 1100lbs putting me well over weight including my svelte 240.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

But seriously, Uber needs a "Dump Truck" option.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

forrest m said:


> refusing to transport a severely obese person (like over 300lbs) is not a violation of ADA. If Uber/Lyft will not pay for the damage to your car seats, suspension, the corner of your door that scrapes the ground from the tilting


Yeah right, get real. If your car can't handle adding 300 lbs to it, you need to take all the extra junk out of your trunk.

Go look in your manual and see what the load capacity is. I don't think there's a car that's been sold in the US in the last several decades that had a carrying capacity of less than 300 pounds.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

When saving a buck goes wrong...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

forrest m said:


> My full-time job (counselor for
> disabled adults) requires staff to have their own cars in which we are expected to transport clients if no company car is available. However, we are allowed to refuse to use our personal cars to transport if a client has certain characteristics or behaviors which might cause damage to the car or create unsafe driving conditions, one of which is such extreme obesity as to cause undue stress on the vehicle. The company cars include regular cars and wheelchair vans, all of which are more messed up inside from clients than I have ever seen in any rideshare vehicle.
> 
> My point is that refusing to transport a severely obese person (like over 300lbs) is not a violation of ADA. If Uber/Lyft will not pay for the damage to your car seats, suspension, the corner of your door that scrapes the ground from the tilting, or other weight-caused damage, then they have no right to insist drivers take such obese people based on ADA.
> ...


--------------------

I would like to see someone win that argument with Lyft or Uber if a pax complains because a driver refused to take them.


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

Had a very big and obese women at the front seat we took off and she started trying put the belt on but it can not get through her belly and she is with no belt so now that beeping sound starts blowing my head out but I am like whateva it's 5 minutes trip so I will finish it. No wonder why had to replace lower ball joint next week, my poor ford Fiesta. Theese people should order XL car. And she 1-starred me lol
I was still new to the gig that days but now definitely will kick her out saying can not take off without belt due to liability insurance in case of an accident.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Couldnt help but laugh. When she asked me what was so funny I said nothing.
> 
> Then I proceeded to hold onto my sides and howl in laughter, begging God to make it stop because I could barely breathe.
> 
> She was a monstrous, massive specimen. I shouldnt laugh at fat people but the fact she was deepthroating ubereats right as she got in without any mention of it tickled me unbelievable.


I had a huge pax one time. Easily over 350lbs. His destination?....wait for it....waaaiiitttt........DUNKIN DONUTS!
True story folks.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

There is a difference between overall load and loading the weight on to one seat. One 300lb person in one seat on one side of the car can damage the car. Some of the company cars have the bottom corners of the doors damaged because of the cars tilting from the uneven weight. If a huge pax gets in the car, you should record from behind the car as the person is getting in, and park away from the curb so your door doesn't get damaged.

The seatbelts not fitting is a really good point.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

A lot of us do what we can to try and maintain a healthy, active lifestyle. I don't have any sympathies for people that can't check their urges or at least try and remain active while ingesting a bunch of calories. 

I used to see it all the time where my parents live, obese person circling the Walmart parking lot in their vehicle looking for a close parking space. If you're not going to make an effort to add a few extra steps in your day, then you deserve the ridicule that you're getting. 

What really irritates me is when someone is so large that they ask their doctor for a medical diagnosis that allows them to get a handicapped placard and the doctor gives it to them. Obesity SHOULD NOT be considered a handicap like other handicaps. If you're so large that walking the length of the grocery store parking lot winds you, then maybe you need to go to the gym instead of the grocery store. 

I make no apologies for my views on this as obesity is a CHOICE, not a medical condition as some people will insist. I'm sure if I sat on my can all day eating, I could claim that I'm obese because of some medical condition (that medical condition being a lack of physical activity).


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> A lot of us do what we can to try and maintain a healthy, active lifestyle. I don't have any sympathies for people that can't check their urges or at least try and remain active while ingesting a bunch of calories.
> 
> I used to see it all the time where my parents live, obese person circling the Walmart parking lot in their vehicle looking for a close parking space. If you're not going to make an effort to add a few extra steps in your day, then you deserve the ridicule that you're getting.
> 
> ...


#my600lblife


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

lost a brand new tire because of a whale. when it starts costing you money, you'll hit the cancel button and tell them to order an XL. If you want to weigh 2x the average person, you can pay 2x the fare.


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

Germanic Affairs said:


>


These images invoke strong reactions to societies problems. Four words that come to mind invoked from my feelings of seeing these pictures is "mass graves" and "labor camps".


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm with you, Julescase.
> 
> In the 1.5 year I spent driving, and with all the trips to GLH to fix stuff, and with all the renewing if my rental agreement in the Enterprise office, I've gotta say, I never once saw an Uber driver that I got whiplash over. I'm not claiming anyone got whiplash over me, either, but DAMN! The way some of you go on, we should believe you're driving only until all those modelling and acting agencies are finished brawling over who gets to sign you!


My girlfriend would disagree with you. But honestly I'm a 265lb dude so I can't say much but I just feel bad for those people who ignore their weight related issue.



Julescase said:


> Lololol EXACTLY!
> 
> What I would give to know what these guys look like. For some reason I have a feeling most are not causing whiplash, SuzeCB !!


Me with my AZ SUN TAN☺


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Germanic Affairs said:


> These images invoke strong reactions to societies problems. Four words that come to mind invoked from my feelings of seeing these pictures is "mass graves" and "labor camps".


I don't actively hate obese people, but I hate when they expect everyone else to accept them because they're too listless to get out there and live an active lifestyle. What's sad is all it takes is something small as parking in the back of the parking lot, taking the stairs instead of the elevator. In a world where people actually die of starvation, it's sad that we have people that want sympathy for overindulgence.


----------



## Germanic Affairs (Mar 10, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I don't actively hate obese people, but I hate when they expect everyone else to accept them because they're too listless to get out there and live an active lifestyle. What's sad is all it takes is something small as parking in the back of the parking lot, taking the stairs instead of the elevator. In a world where people actually die of starvation, it's sad that we have people that want sympathy for overindulgence.


Tolerance for these people don't help. They need to accept that either they have a medical condition or they are lazy and sinning, and they need to get their act together. Remaining and continuing this path does nothing good for them or anyone associated with them. The fact that America has brainwashed these people into thinking this is acceptable has only made it 100x harder to solve this problems and help them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

forrest m said:


> There is a difference between overall load and loading the weight on to one seat. One 300lb person in one seat on one side of the car can damage the car.


Tell you what... Let's approach this question from a couple of different angles.

How much do you weigh? Let's say you tip the scales at 200 lbs, which wouldn't be that unusual. Now, if a tiny woman gets in behind you, and sits right behind you. All of the passenger weight is on the left side. She weighs at least 100 lbs. Now do you seriously think her getting in behind you would damage your car?

Okay, so let's take a novel approach. Who's your favorite NFL player? How much does HE weigh? Would you give him a ride, if he happened to pull up the Uber rider app and request a trip?

I don't know about you. But if JJ Watt wants to get into my car, he can sit anywhere he wants. Anywhere. And Wikipedia says he weighs 295 lbs.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

JJ would order an XL or SUV


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Wow, this thread eh?

I was lean and mean at 240. Life happened, I really do like a few strong rye and coke at night, and suddenly I'm much heavier, although when I tell people my actual weight their jaws drop as I really am dense, sometimes up top but mostly around the middle. :smiles:

That said in the last couple weeks I've realized it's time to get back on top of this so I think I'll be switching from Skip the Dishes to Instacart. Less driving and more walking as I do the grocery shopping for others. Better for me, better for the van. Unfortunately it's less money but maybe when I get a little more comfortable with the grocery stores on Instacart it'll pickup. I really do hate Superstore but it's the grocery store of choice for Instacart here.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Some reality here.

I am over 300 pounds, have been for 15+ years. I am active and generally healthy outside on my weight. Yesterday for example the kids and I hiked 4+ miles out into the Everglades just to fish in one of our favorite spots. Fished for 6 hours and hiked back. Point is I am an active person otherwise I would never be able to do this as often as we do.

I have owned all my cars for 5+ years except my newest car. I have never had any seat failure issues. Any seat damages. Any suspension issues as a result of my weight. So I call BS on some of this passenger weight issues.

Do I want to be over 300+ pounds, no, I have been working on lifestyle changes to better myself over the years. They seem to have minimal effects on my weight. However I can run circles around many others half my weight and can out last them on hikes and and other physical activities.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I see all these young guys at work, who don't have to be fat, but they just keep growing and growing.... Do they not care? Do they not realize they are fat and getting worse? Why!?



FLKeys said:


> Some reality here.
> 
> Do I want to be over 300+ pounds, no, I have been working on lifestyle changes to better myself over the years. They seem to have minimal effects on my weight. However I can run circles around many others half my weight and can out last them on hikes and and other physical activities.


Just keep trying, being consistent is the key. Do those 5 mile hikes 5 days per week, seriously. Try tracking the calories you eat and stick to a ration.

I am 165 lb, 5'11" and that is what I do - fitness routine 5 days per week, plus tracking what I eat in an app, making sure I stick to 2200 cal per day with 50% carbs, 25% fat and 25% protein.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Here’s what I encountered, rang bell for Uber eats delivery, woman called down and said use the back door. Ok, and it was opened which is fine, except I will not go into a building regardless. Called her and said meet me at the bottom door, she said she cannot. I explained it is very dangerous for a woman to go into a building like this. 

In the end I ran up, she was a Very Large individual, thanked me, no tip.


----------

